# Briggs/Napa



## jacquesvan (Sep 8, 2017)

I just inherited a Napa/Briggs&Stratton I/C 5 HP wheelbarrow type air compressor. It was last used in 2004 and was then put in storage when the previous owner died. It turns freely and except for the dirt seems to be in good shape. I can not find any model or serial# on this unit. Anybody know where I could find some documentation on this thing?
Thanks.


----------

